# Be careful of wild animals



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I live in the suburbs of the city. Today I saw my first fox in my neighborhood. At the time it was trying to get in my house and chewing on me while doing so. I will be ok, animal control got the lil jerk and I spent the evening at the hospital getting shots. I still have some more shots to get but over all got lucky. Did not need stitches.

This post is to remind you all about situational awareness. I was aware the fur ball was approaching but figured it was a cat, I did not realize what it truely was til it had my leg in it's mouth. So if you see something that you can not 100% identify, take a closer look, don't let it close the gap with you and don't assume that your home is a "safe zone". This all goes for critters that walk on four legs and those that prefer 2.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Good to hear you survived and excellent advice. Hope you fully recover soon. Easy to assume most animals two or four legged will give us a wide berth, but always better to be safe than sorry. Probably because I was in the Police I tend to be aware of everything around me and usually the one that gets picked for a bag search by airport security lol


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That sort of aggressiveness in a wild animal is not a good sign, nor is any other uncharacteristic behavior. The animal should be put down and examined for rabies.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

raventree78 said:


> I live in the suburbs of the city. Today I saw my first fox in my neighborhood. At the time it was trying to get in my house and chewing on me while doing so. I will be ok, animal control got the lil jerk and I spent the evening at the hospital getting shots. I still have some more shots to get but over all got lucky. Did not need stitches.
> 
> This post is to remind you all about situational awareness. I was aware the fur ball was approaching but figured it was a cat, I did not realize what it truely was til it had my leg in it's mouth. So if you see something that you can not 100% identify, take a closer look, don't let it close the gap with you and don't assume that your home is a "safe zone". This all goes for critters that walk on four legs and those that prefer 2.


*Excellent advice for sure - thanks. I have to walk with a strong cane or stick, which can be useful in these situations ... along with easily accessible pepper gel.*


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

That’s crazy man hope u make out ok !


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

sorry to hear about your misfortune. Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank for the well wishes, it means a lot. The fox was captured and is being checked for rabies. Just to be sure the Doctors have already started me on the vaccine. Not much fun but not as bad as in the old days and way more fun than getting rabies.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Get well buddy. A fox out in broad daylight that comes straight for a human is definitely not a good sign.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

We have foxes showing up every now and then, we saw a kit just yesterday.

Yeah, wild animals don't want to be friends with us. Growing up, a local kid had a Raccoon for a pet, it followed him everywhere. One morning he went to open the cage and his cute little pet bit off his finger. Not good!!


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

My slingshot rides in the ruck

My shotgun stands at the ready

The trail is no place for luck

Some threats must be turned to spaghetti

Nineteen years have seen two occasions

Black bear by pistol, cougar by shot

I lost one dog and sustained some abrasions

Interesting yes, friendly they're not

Situational awareness is one side of the card

Being suddenly, overwhelmingly violent is the other

One minds the roost and surveys the yard

Dirty deeds the reverse- things I don't tell my mother


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Situational awareness is one side of the card

Being suddenly, overwhelmingly violent is the other

*Well said HB. The need to act can arise in an instant.*


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Just found out that for sure the fox was rabid. Got to go back to the hospital for more needles..... What a way to spend an evening, right?  not really happy just laughing to get through it


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Sorry to hear the news, at least the shots have already started.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

God speed and good fortune to you. Growing up in rural Arkansas rabies was/is a personal horror of mine.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

That's another good reason to conceal carry. Heal well.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

It's crazy when I was younger and almost lived in the woods, I never dealt with any animals acting weird. Now they come into my suburban home lol


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a "Half Cat'. A feral stray with a bum leg that I feed and provide some shelter for. I am rather attached to the Lil' bugger, but I always keep an eye out for uncharacteristic behavior. There is a stray dog problem in south Dallas to the point that a pack pulled down and killed a homeless vet and people there Still have to carry sticks and mace when walking the area. I have seen Opossums, '***** and Coyote in my yard. Urban animals are a real problem and summer is coming and rabies seem to peak in the "Dog Days " here. From the end of June until October I am always carrying and regard the unknown with Max suspicion.


----------

